# Why are DUB DUB tubes named this?



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

hey, ive always wondered why dub dub tubes are called what they are... can somebody please tell me?

-zac


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

No idea .... i think it started popularity when Gamekeeper catapults started to use them, i'm not to sure.

From what i've seen, they are the same as Rolyan tubing.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it's a play on words, like the nursery rhyme "Rub-a-dub dub, three men in a tub"

Rubber dub dub - get it? At least that's my interpretation!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Someone bought a ton of it and just named it. After he found a better tubing he released his source and now everyone calls it that. It was to keep his source hidden. Can't find it if you're calling it something else. I'm pretty sure he's shooting mostly dankung 3060 now. (Cuz it's better and cheaper) for some reason, it's been "rediscovered" lately. I never liked it as much as
1842 loops


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Just had my 1st shots with double green dub dub shooting 14mm lead. Also just tested double red theratube with the same ammo. I don't have a chrony so I could only really gauge speed by the destruction of the targets. I couldn't really find any differences between the 2. I'll make up a single set soon enough and give that a try. From what I have seen, it's easily hitting as hard as double tbg at 27mm but this is all very unscientific guess work.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Someone bought a ton of it and just named it. After he found a better tubing he released his source and now everyone calls it that. It was to keep his source hidden. Can't find it if you're calling it something else. I'm pretty sure he's shooting mostly dankung 3060 now. (Cuz it's better and cheaper) for some reason, it's been "rediscovered" lately. I never liked it as much as
> 1842 loops


 close mate,2050 ,and as for the dankung 2050 being better and cheaper,yep thas true in some aspects,just not speed,being a 16mm lead user,the 2050 loops when cut right cope far better than the dub which is good for 12-14mm leads ,it cant cope with bigger than 14mm,so isnt my main tube.As for the name,DUB DUB of course theres a reason,but no one has found it yet,the prize of 15m green or orange to the correct answer is still unclaimed


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, Marcus, that "rubber dub-dub" story is so fitting and proper sounding is what I'm going to believe. No matter what you claim is the "real" story.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

You know, I should really know the answer to this, but I just can't remember. Didn't GKJ name it after you sent him some to do the chrony tests on it?


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Toddy said:


> You know, I should really know the answer to this, but I just can't remember. Didn't GKJ name it after you sent him some to do the chrony tests on it?


no mate,it was named before it got to him


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmmm in that case I have no idea, though I'm sure you told me once before. But I am getting on in years now ya know


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I figured I was close... Is it because it is their 22 gauge tubing?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Durable bands?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i dont know the answer but i must admit i have wondered


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

DUB means 2 or 20, depending when you are. (I ment when, in time) It is a slang for rim size on a car. Originally 20" rims, then when 22" rim came along they where called "DUB DUB".... That is the first time I heard it used


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

And more recent DUB =W dub dub dub can mean WWW (world wide web) but i like Jamin's explanation the best.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

But is all Dub Dub the same size? It's basically resistance bands that are colour coded, so an explanation that relates to a specific measurement doesn't make sense. Thera-tube of different colours differ in dimension, and although I've never tried Dub Dub I'm guessing the same is true?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

JamsMarmalades said:


> But is all Dub Dub the same size? It's basically resistance bands that are colour coded, so an explanation that relates to a specific measurement doesn't make sense. Thera-tube of different colours differ in dimension, and although I've never tried Dub Dub I'm guessing the same is true?


I am guessing different resistance would mean different diameters, either ID, OD, or a combination of both. I think that is the only they can change resistance, and they color code it for ease. Of course I haven't found any list of dimensions as of yet ( even after contacting one of the companies that sell them.

LGD


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you are all looking far too deeply for an answer on this one lads. This is Marcus we're talking about here remember Lol hahaha


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

quite right TODDY 

The dub Dub i use comes in either 4070 orange
5080 green


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I reckon there's a clue in that last post Marcus, but if there is then either I'm too thick, or too tired to see it!


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it because 508 looks a little bit like dub. Scraping the barrel now.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe because each size designation has 2 zeros - double zero = dub?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

JamsMarmalades said:


> Maybe because each size designation has 2 zeros - double zero = dub?


I like your thinking.


----------

